# Anyone own a pet shop. Would like info if possible



## spuddastu (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been thinking of opening or buying a pet shop cause ever since I can remember I've been into animals. Has anyone got any info on wot you need or how to go about opening one. Want to do the works, supplies, food, and pets. I've just not got got the business direction on how to start. Thanxs for any help....... Stu


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I think that if this is your first port of call on how to set up a business then you are a bit doomed.

Shops dont do well because people know about and like animals - they also need to have a business brain behind them


----------



## robzab (Dec 10, 2011)

spuddastu said:


> I've been thinking of opening or buying a pet shop cause ever since I can remember I've been into animals. Has anyone got any info on wot you need or how to go about opening one. Want to do the works, supplies, food, and pets. I've just not got got the business direction on how to start. Thanxs for any help....... Stu


Maybe find one to work or volunteer at first to see how they are run? Research your area, if there's loads you might struggle.


----------



## spuddastu (Nov 9, 2008)

Lol abit of a stupid question realy wasn't it


----------



## YJT94 (Jun 17, 2011)

You have to have a pet shop license, you could put questionaires out to see what people would like to see in the shop and the prices people would pay?
maybe that would help


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

You need:

A shop (obviously),
to know what your turnover is likely to be,
to know likely utility, feeding, insurance and business rate costs.
Pet shop licence which will require you to have a level 3 in animal management,
to know who your suppliers are going to be.

You also need to realise that other shop owners will probably not tell you much about how they run their business. If you haven't been able to find that much out with before now I fear you may be onto a loser!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Isn't there someone you can contact in a jobcentre which you can talk to about careers/business choices etc and they'll help you learn some of the stuff.
I think it's childish of people to say you shouldn't have a shop because you're asking the basic questions. We all have to learn somewhere and some people don't have the time or money to go learn it in college or whatever. Yeh you need to know how business work etc but that can be researched then applied to what you want to do.
Good luck, I had the same dream not long ago and I'm still considering it as a future possibility and I'm not the most wise about businesses.

Like someone suggested, go do some work experience!
I wouldn't ever ask a pet shop stuff to personal though as they can get offended and they will definitely tell you to bugger off if you ask who their supplier is :lol2:


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

If you don't have the time or money to go to college (or you can do it via a distance learning course) then you can't get a licence. Maybe you could include this funding in your business plan when you look for finance?

The reaction of people on here may seem harsh but if this is the op's first idea in looking for info, it does suggest a lack of business sense, which will be vital. That is not an insult, it just means his talent lies elsewhere.


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

I work in a pet store in Plymouth and when you deal with deliveries you'll find out soon enough who their suppliers are.

Maybe try working in one as already suggested and instead of work experience, try work your way up in one, and that way you'll learn all the basics and all the relevant information. I think if in an area where you might have a bit of competition that you'd be best of doing it that way to make it a possible success.


----------



## Hania13 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi i won one pet shop more details please visit this:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

You are likely too struggle if your in the W midlands anyway. There are far too many exotic shops around here definitely not room for more.


----------

